# Need a little advise



## FRYeverWHERE (Aug 16, 2013)

What's a good size tank for a hillstream loach to flourish in? I got him in a 55 long doing fine jus seems like he'd have a better chance of food intake In a smaller tank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A 20 long would be a good choice. They like a lot of water flow too so you could add a small power head with a sponge over the intake to provide good current and filter the tank. Small fist size rocks, sand substrate and cucumber or zucchini to munch on would be heavenly.


----------

